# Chair design



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

I've got a bit of a thing for chairs, must have got it from my Dad, who used to run a furniture shop.

One day I'll find one of these in a little second hand shop (cross fingers)

Wegner CH28T Sawhorse Chair


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

My two at home. The Eames is a much cheaper copy, but a pretty good one.

Charles Eames chair & ottoman






Danish swivel chair, I forget the make


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

Two affordable chairs we have at home:

Ikea Poang. Cheap as chips - great design, very comfortable, a great chair.






Eames rocker


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2015)

do you have any spoons? 

and that rocker looks lethal. 







<scarpers to armchair


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

I downloaded the plans to make a copy of one these, but then read that every time you sit in it you bang your ankles on the cross beam. Gerrit Rietveld's Red-Blue chair is considered a design classic, but I reckon it shouldn't be because it doesn't have the function to match the beauty of its design.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

two sheds said:


> do you have any spoons?
> 
> and that rocker looks lethal.



I love my spoons . The rocker is safer than it looks, but needs a sheepskin or similar to be very comfy.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

Art nouveau side chair by Hector Guimard. 1900


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2015)

I have a pew, probably a Methodist one  

One thing you notice immediately about pews is how uncomfortable they are - you're not intended to get comfy and fall asleep in them.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

two sheds said:


> I have a pew, probably a Methodist one
> 
> One thing you notice immediately about pews is how uncomfortable they are - you're not intended to get comfy and fall asleep in them.



I have a short black oak bench I inherited from my Granny. I've known it all my life and nobody has ever sat on it for more than 5 minutes . Nobody else wanted it when she died either.


----------



## Mogden (May 1, 2015)

I'm keen on having an Eames with ottoman but I'd want an original cos I'm fussy like that.  Currently trying to source a French leather club chair but as their popularity has shot up,  I'm looking at 600 for a battered one and a grand for a worn but decent one.


----------



## RoyReed (May 1, 2015)

I've got a Corbusier chaise longue.






I used to have a set of 6 Mies van der Rohe dining chairs as well.






All copies of course.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I'm keen on having an Eames with ottoman but I'd want an original cos I'm fussy like that.  Currently trying to source a French leather club chair but as their popularity has shot up,  I'm looking at 600 for a battered one and a grand for a worn but decent one.



I knew I couldn't justify an original. Maybe one day, but tbh my copy is so close it doesn't bother me. I went and sat on an original one in a shop and couldn't feel any difference. If it's important to you then it it matters though, fair enough, I'm like that with records.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

RoyReed said:


> I've got a Corbusier chaise longue.



It was between one of these in plain black or the Eames. The Eames is more practical for everyday use and doesn't take up half the room so I went with that, but one day I'll get a chaise.


----------



## Mogden (May 1, 2015)

ringo said:


> I knew I couldn't justify an original. Maybe one day, but tbh my copy is so close it doesn't bother me. I went and sat on an original one in a shop and couldn't feel any difference. If it's important to you then it it matters though, fair enough, I'm like that with records.


It's just cos if I'm gonna have an Eames, I should HAVE an Eames. Very few others will know but I will. I like that I mix & match new with the older for a more eclectic look but I am fussy. I'm still searching for the perfect sofa which is roughly a 2 and a half seater oxblood Chesterfield with proper legs, not bun feet. Must be old and already bum dimpled. It's only been about 3 or 4 years since I started looking. Fabric Laura Ashley sofas are looking good cos now the heating is done,  I'm antsy for sofa as I don't currently have one.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2015)

ringo said:


> Gerrit Rietveld's Red-Blue chair is considered a design classic, but I reckon it shouldn't be because it doesn't have the function to match the beauty of its design.


A friend at uni made one. Possibly the least comfortable chair in the world.

Can't beat the Poang, IMO. I have a piece of MDF strapped to the arm of mine as a mouse mat and drinks table


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

According to a Radio 4 programme I once heard, this is the most successful chair design in history. Nobody knows who designed it, but millions have been made. When I was in west Africa I rarely saw anything else.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

Bistro chair


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2015)

My Bauhaus comfy chair


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2015)

ringo said:


> Bistro chair


 Rubbish for toddlers


----------



## Fez909 (May 1, 2015)

The most comfortable chair I've ever sat in. You can sleep in it


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2015)

This thread sounds like coffee break at the (mad) interior designers were I used to work, when a new catalogue arrived.
One partner had done a lot of true/actual furniture design and build, so his comments were always interesting.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Rubbish for toddlers



Designed to stack and be just uncomfortable enough to make you eat your dinner quickly. And to make an ear splitting noise when dragged across the floor


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2015)

My boss has a great eye for good looking but impractical chairs.

These in the meeting room. Brno by Mies van der Rohe. They weigh half a ton and have sharp edges so are impossible to move without standing up.

 

These in the office:
 

ooh, Italian leather. But the armrests don't fit under the desks, and the back doesn't recline independently of the seat. Half the staff (myself included) hang on to their £30 Argos chairs because they're more comfortable. I hang my coat on the back of my fancy chair.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 1, 2015)

RoyReed said:


> I used to have a set of 6 Mies van der Rohe dining chairs as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A venue I worked at when I was running events had some of those.  You have to be careful not to lean forward too far or they slide out from underneath you.   They matched the building though.


----------



## ringo (Apr 10, 2017)

Been having a bit of a rage about these shitbuckets which have just been dumped in the foyer of my work.

I hate them, they look fucking hideous. They're uncomfortable and unyielding. The sides are so close you can't move your arms, it's like sitting in a straight jacket. I bet they cost a fortune. They are the colour of shit. They fail in both design and function. They are an insult to chairs.

There is a whole list of people from the 'designer' all the way to the dick in Properties and Facilities who paid for them that need killing with fire and having TWAT written on their gravestones in comic sans.


----------



## ringo (Apr 10, 2017)

A lovely fully reclining mid 20th century Norwegian Skoghaug leather chair I found in in the street.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2017)

What a find!


----------



## ringo (Apr 10, 2017)

Crispy said:


> What a find!


Most comfortable chair I've ever sat in


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 11, 2017)

Brilliant!
Looks SO comfortable.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2017)

Got a second hand one like this recently. Was about £100 and needs sanding and re varnishing and new cushions. Halfway through the refurbishment...


----------



## ringo (Apr 11, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Brilliant!
> Looks SO comfortable.


I've stopped telling guests how comfy it is 'cos once they've sat in it they won't get off


----------



## ringo (Apr 11, 2017)

Idaho said:


> Got a second hand one like this recently. Was about £100 and needs sanding and re varnishing and new cushions. Halfway through the refurbishment...


That's a lovely chair. Is it Scandinavian or UK/G Plan? 

I like how broad a lot of 20th Century Scandinavian design/style furniture was, they feel quite generous. There seems to have been a movement towards very large furniture by some designers, I'm about to inherit my Uncle's sideboard and it's over two metres long.

A bit like this:


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure of the chairs origin. Might be Danish. I got a load of really good nick gplan units from charity shops. This kind of stuff:






All solid teak. Antiques of the future.


----------



## ringo (Apr 11, 2017)

Idaho said:


> Not sure of the chairs origin. Might be Danish. I got a load of really good nick gplan units from charity shops. This kind of stuff:
> All solid teak. Antiques of the future.


They are great design and extremely functional, and still at the stage where you can find them cheap if you look hard enough even though in trendy shops they're fetching quite big money.
We've got an Astro from Mrs R's Gran too:
 

They used to be about £40 but I've just noticed they've shot up in the vintage shops to over a grand! 
Google


----------



## lefteri (Apr 11, 2017)

Love this folding chair by giancarlo piretti


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2017)

very partial to this little gem


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2017)

ringo said:


> They are great design and extremely functional, and still at the stage where you can find them cheap if you look hard enough even though in trendy shops they're fetching quite big money.
> We've got an Astro from Mrs R's Gran too:
> View attachment 104142
> 
> ...


I picked one of those up for £90! The shop had two.. But I don't have any storage.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2017)

Idaho said:


> Got a second hand one like this recently. Was about £100 and needs sanding and re varnishing and new cushions. Halfway through the refurbishment...



Looks like Ercol.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 5, 2017)

Need a proper computer chair to stop me ruining myself. Thinking of this Herman Miller SAYL:





Anyone got/used one? Is it worth it (it's a _lot _of money for me). Or are there better options for this price/lower?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 24, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> very partial to this little gem



Chesterfield Porter's Chair Antique Blue UK Manufactured, Leather Sofas, Traditional Sofas

Yours for the princely sum of £2678....


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 24, 2017)

ringo said:


> According to a Radio 4 programme I once heard, this is the most successful chair design in history. Nobody knows who designed it, but millions have been made. When I was in west Africa I rarely saw anything else.


I love Radio 4 for it's documentaries about odd stuff like this. I also really like these chairs, they are genuinely comfortable and useful. I imagine a lot of similar designs are made - probably by unnamed design teams in Chinese factories - but market forces pushed one or two designs to the top of the heap.


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Need a proper computer chair to stop me ruining myself. Thinking of this Herman Miller SAYL:
> Anyone got/used one? Is it worth it (it's a _lot _of money for me). Or are there better options for this price/lower?


That's a nice looking chair, no idea about comfort. We have one of these Eames copies, pretty good for about that price:
 
Abbey Medium Back Leather Office Chairs


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2017)

I got one of these from a mate recently who didn't have room for it for £20. Muira 'shark mouth' bar stool.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2017)

ringo said:


> That's a nice looking chair, no idea about comfort. We have one of these Eames copies, pretty good for about that price:
> View attachment 118662
> Abbey Medium Back Leather Office Chairs


I complained about the high-backed version of this upthread. They're uncomfortable because you can't adjust the backrest tilt. Also the arms are too high.

There are 7 of us in this office room. There are 6 of those chairs. 5 of them are used as coat hangers.
EDIT: And the other one is being sat on by the newbie. She'll realise soon enough.


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I complained about the high-backed version of this upthread. They're uncomfortable because you can't adjust the backrest tilt. Also the arms are too high.
> 
> There are 7 of us in this office room. There are 6 of those chairs. 5 of them are used as coat hangers.


I missed that. Mrs R uses it every day, no complaints about the angle. She sits at a dining table so no low desk issues with the arms but that woud be annoying.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 24, 2017)

ringo said:


> That's a nice looking chair, no idea about comfort. We have one of these Eames copies, pretty good for about that price:
> View attachment 118662
> Abbey Medium Back Leather Office Chairs


I ended up getting one, and I'm sitting in it now. 

Really comfortable, looks great, too. Mine's in red, which wouldn't have been my choice, but there was a brand new one on eBay for nearly 50% off the shop price, so I couldn't turn that down.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 24, 2017)

ringo said:


> I got one of these from a mate recently who didn't have room for it for £20. Muira 'shark mouth' bar stool.
> 
> View attachment 118664


Wow, you got a good deal there! Have you seen the shop price?


----------



## ringo (Oct 24, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Wow, you got a good deal there! Have you seen the shop price?


Yes, was well pleased with that, and a few mates were gutted they weren't quicker off the mark. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2017)

ringo said:


> Yes, was well pleased with that, and a few mates were gutted they weren't quicker off the mark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk



They'll start talking about you behind your back, and calling you "furniture boy" or some such.


----------



## ringo (Oct 25, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> They'll start talking about you behind your back, and calling you "furniture boy" or some such.


I might give up my boring IT job to buy and sell furniture, so that could be a good thing


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 25, 2017)

ringo said:


> They are great design and extremely functional, and still at the stage where you can find them cheap if you look hard enough even though in trendy shops they're fetching quite big money.
> We've got an Astro from Mrs R's Gran too:
> View attachment 104142
> 
> ...


Fuck - my mum had one of those tables. She died in 2015, and I gave all her furniture (most of which was crap) to a charity, including that table. I had no idea it was worth anything at all, never mind a bloody grand!


----------



## ringo (Oct 25, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> Fuck - my mum had one of those tables. She died in 2015, and I gave all her furniture (most of which was crap) to a charity, including that table. I had no idea it was worth anything at all, never mind a bloody grand!


Shame, they're lovely. They were antiques and collectibles of the future for at least a decade but now they've really becoming desirable.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 25, 2017)

ringo said:


> Shame, they're lovely. They were antiques and collectibles of the future for at least a decade but now they've really becoming desirable.


Hopefully the childrens hospice I gave it to realised it's value and made some decent money out of it.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 25, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> Fuck - my mum had one of those tables. She died in 2015, and I gave all her furniture (most of which was crap) to a charity, including that table. I had no idea it was worth anything at all, never mind a bloody grand!


I had something similar happen when my mum died. Even though we had someone come in to value the house contents they didn't attach any value to the G-Plan and Ercol furniture. They did say there were some nice pieces but they weren't worth anything.

I attempted to give them to charity as none of the family wanted them but even the charities turned their noses up at most of the pieces and said they couldn't sell them!

In the end, an urbanite had one piece and a friend took the bureau just like the one Idaho posted above. I've kept the Ercol dining table and chairs as I hated the idea of them being thrown away.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 25, 2017)

Idaho said:


> Not sure of the chairs origin. Might be Danish. I got a load of really good nick gplan units from charity shops. This kind of stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grew up with lots of g plan furniture. Hated it in the 80's /90'but now I love it. It's really well built and looks very good in a modern setting. I have the sideboard, table and chairs, book shelves, wall presses. I also have a sitting room suite made Crannac, an Irish company.....originally it was covered in bright orange tweed. I'm getting it reupholstered by a friend..Bought a huge amount of oatmeal coloured tweed on eBay a few years ago for £30.... with that suite in mind..
. It should look very well when finished. 
My dad never threw anything out..thankfully.

Another find I got about 15 years ago...is a German adjustable work stool from the thirties....its unusual because it has a back too.... I gave it to my dad. I recently saw one similar for $500 online. 
Got it for €20.... and that after a haggle. I'll see if I can get a photo of it next time I'm in his workshop...


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2017)

We have these chairs in one of our campus libraries. They're uncomfortable and horrendously ugly, but someone decided that they'd be worth spending a fortune on after the refurbishment


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 25, 2017)

strung out said:


> We have these chairs in one of our campus libraries. They're uncomfortable and horrendously ugly, but someone decided that they'd be worth spending a fortune on after the refurbishment
> 
> View attachment 118716




What.....are ...they made of?


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> What.....are ...they made of?


Orange


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 25, 2017)

strung out said:


> Orange



Lol...
They look like they are made from Austin Powers ...


----------



## albionism (Oct 26, 2017)

They're made of Judith Chalmers.


----------



## smee22 (Oct 26, 2017)

strung out said:


> We have these chairs in one of our campus libraries. They're uncomfortable and horrendously ugly, but someone decided that they'd be worth spending a fortune on after the refurbishment
> 
> View attachment 118716



There will be no toe-stubbing on the corner of these bad boys, that's for sure.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 16, 2018)

Cesca Chairs

 

Didn't realise these were a famous design. I have two copies as my dining chairs. Bought for £20 from the local charity shop.


----------



## paolo (Feb 16, 2018)

ringo said:


> Two affordable chairs we have at home:
> 
> Ikea Poang. Cheap as chips - great design, very comfortable, a great chair.
> 
> ...



Classic. I think it one works for an hour or so though. But for cheap simplicity, nailed.


----------



## paolo (Feb 16, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Cesca Chairs
> 
> View attachment 127552
> 
> Didn't realise these were a famous design. I have two copies as my dining chairs. Bought for £20 from the local charity shop.



Horrible to sit on. But I guess dining chairs are short use times? But I'm soooo objecting. Having a dedicated "dining room"... urban social death.


----------



## paolo (Feb 16, 2018)

lefteri said:


> Love this folding chair by giancarlo piretti
> 
> View attachment 104145



I think I have 10 IKEA copies of this now stowed in my parents loft.

Why? I once found out I had 10 friends. They're all in the loft now.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 16, 2018)

paolo said:


> Horrible to sit on. But I guess dining chairs are short use times? But I'm soooo objecting. Having a dedicated "dining room"... urban social death.


Yeah, for a short time they're OK, but until I got the other chair I posted above I was using it as my computer chair and I work from home...so 8+ hours per day sat in it. Not great 

Also, I don't have a dining room  I don't even having a dining table anymore (it's now my computer table)


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 16, 2018)

strung out said:


> We have these chairs in one of our campus libraries. They're uncomfortable and horrendously ugly, but someone decided that they'd be worth spending a fortune on after the refurbishment
> 
> View attachment 118716



They look like the sort of thing one of the bosses at the interior designers I worked at would put in a nightclub, he said for "WOW" factor ... they are certainly eye-catching, but not for the reason he would think !


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 16, 2018)

I picked some eames ICF office leathers for the house library ( box room too small for a bed) . Everyone hated them, I was only allowed to keep one for my personal use.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 19, 2018)

ringo said:


> According to a Radio 4 programme I once heard, this is the most successful chair design in history. Nobody knows who designed it, but millions have been made. When I was in west Africa I rarely saw anything else.


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2018)

Fez909 said:


>



Love it


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2018)

A mate just rescued a few of these from a skip in the square mile 
Xandra Arm Chair, Clear


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2018)

Bought a kitchen table at an auction for £40 and in with the lot for no extra cost was a pair of nice Jan Kurtz pocket folding chairs which normally go for £80 each. They fold almost completely flat, stack, very solid metal construction and pretty comfortable - nice bit of design.
  

Last week's drunken Ebay purchase also turned out to be a winner. Mid 20th Century red vinly club chairs £100


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow  do you live in a warehouse?


----------



## ringo (Jul 5, 2018)

blossie33 said:


> Wow  do you live in a warehouse?


Hah, the armchairs are the pics from the Ebay advert and the Kurtz jobs are stock pics from the internet. I wish I did, I've got so many chairs there's no room to stand up. Like records, I just keep on buying more and getting told to stop. But balls to that


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hahaha 
I'm like that with books so I sort of know what you mean!


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2019)

This 'K10 Dodo' swivel armchair is coming up in my local auction house this Saturday. Designed by Toshiyuki Kita, it looks great in the pictures, with a dropback headrest and full recining action. 

New they're £2,700 and this has a starting price of just £200. Nipped down there for a look but it didn't live up to expectations. It's not only had a very hard life, but in the flesh it has a more squat, ungainly appearance than the pictures suggest. Worse, it wasn't particuarly comfortable. The sides are very low so you feel like you're going to fall out of it should you relax too much, and the foot rest barely reached my ankles and I'm not especially tall. 

The search for the perfect chair continues, although I might have already found it with the Skoghaug on page 1 of the thread. Shame it squeaks when you move.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2019)

ringo said:


> Shame it squeaks when you move


That's got to be fixable


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2019)

Crispy said:


> That's got to be fixable


I've oiled it but I can't seem to get rid of the squeak. I might have to dismantle it, see what I can find. I think it's the base of the chair moving on the upright support that is squeaking.


----------



## ringo (Jan 28, 2019)

I got these at the auction. A 19th century elm and ash Windsor and three other Windsor chairs. At some point I'll replace my kitchen table with a nice old one.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 29, 2019)

Lovely Windsors there. They could only ever be English.

These are Portuguese. I am told they are from an original design by a famous Portuguese designer. They are almost as uniform as the buildings of Lisbon's historic centre. Feels like every quiosque and every terrace has the same chair in different materials. Wooden seating with steel frame are best.

I cannot find out who designed the original. Any ideas?


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2019)

Stanley Edwards said:


> These are Portuguese. I am told they are from an original design by a famous Portuguese designer. They are almost as uniform as the buildings of Lisbon's historic centre. Feels like every quiosque and every terrace has the same chair in different materials. Wooden seating with steel frame are best.
> 
> I cannot find out who designed the original. Any ideas?


I found them 

 

*This Lisbon metal chair for hotels and restaurants is the Portuguese cafe terrace emblem, timeless design, for outdoor and indoor use, can be customized with your brand!*
This Lisbon metal chair for hotels and restaurants is the Portuguese cafe terrace emblem made since the 30’s. Carved by a timeless design, it is well-known for its round arm. It is made for outdoor or indoor use, resistant and comfortable. This metal chair can be made in stainless steel or aluminium. It is painted with epoxy coating for corrosion protection. This stacking chair is available in a wide range of textured or mate colours. You can also choose a wood seat in option. Thanks to its timeless design, the success of this chair has far exceeded the borders of Portugal and can be found on the cafe, bistrot, restaurant and hotel ‘s terraces in Spain, UK, Norway, Sweden, Italy…even in Mexico.
For the little story, the ‘Portuguese chair’ is really the ‘Gonçalo Chair’, named after Gonçalo Rodrigues dos Santos, the original creator of the Portuguese cafe terrace emblem. In late 1940s, dos Santos had a small welding shop in Lisbon and produced a range of products out of metal. Then, the story goes, dos Santos invented a particular tube bending machine (kept hidden from curious eyes). The end product, with a basic structure of two bent tubes, was the ‘Gonçalo Chair’ whose ultimate comfort was thanks to user testing by the metal workers themselves. The chair’s popularity swept across cafes in the city in the 50s and 60s and today still forms a staple of Portuguese social life and cafe culture.

Lisbon metal chair for hotels and restaurants - Hotel Gift Selection


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2019)

Yay!

I now have more sales ammunition for charming tourists into buying art 

Thank you.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 12, 2019)

Dieter Rams chair for Vitsœ






I don't like them. But I like how they look well futuristic, even though they're now a nearly 50 year old design.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 13, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Dieter Rams chair for Vitsœ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love them and wanted to get the sofa but it’s  seven grand for a three seater - they’re ridiculously comfortable though


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 15, 2019)

had 2 of these. dont bother. we will be getting rid of the remaining one soon. look great but are uncomfortable

 

5 of these for 200 quid disassembled - original vitra eames from decades ago - they are lovely and comfy. sold a pair for 450 quid which paid for ..

 


 ....a stash of the vitra eames DSR chairs for 25 quid each- wonderful dining chairs


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 28, 2020)

ringo said:


> A lovely fully reclining mid 20th century Norwegian Skoghaug leather chair I found in in the street.
> View attachment 104040




I have and old skoghaug now. my ancient ekornes stressless feels like plastic garden chair  compared to it


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 8, 2022)

Quartz Armchair by CTRL ZAK & Davide Barzaghi


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 8, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Quartz Armchair by CTRL ZAK & Davide Barzaghi
> 
> View attachment 309327



Blimey 









						Quartz Armchair by CTRL ZAK & Davide Barzaghi for Biosofa
					

This Quartz armchair, in a numbered and limited edition, was designed by CRTL ZAK and Davide Barzaghi, and is the result of a mathematical series applied to furniture. The structures in beech, pentagonal and hexagonal, develop three-dimensionally in space through the volumes of the upholstery...




					www.pamono.co.uk


----------

